# Just ordered my dream Bike



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Due to be delivered on the 1st of October! I am so excited I finally get to do this. 
Pictures to follow as soon as the parts start going together. I know this post is worthless without pix!

Look 586 Origin (Black and White)
Look EDH Carbon Road Bar
Look HSD Stem
Campagnolo Super Record 11 Groupo (Brakes to be 4 sale soon) 
Feather Brakes
H.E.D. Ardennes Stallion
Fizik Aireone
Speedplay Light Action Titanium (White)
Continental Grand Prix 4000 S


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Should be a great ride. You will love the HED Ardennes stallion build.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

hey. wait a minute. that was 23 days ago...Pictures and a thorough ride report on the bike, especially the wheels! I love hearing about the ardennes... You gonna run tubeless??


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

ooops, meant November 1st..All that excitement! No tubeless for now, I'm a chicken when it comes to that.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Delays, delays delays! I am starting to get antsy at this point. Have received the grouppo and the wheels at this point. Waiting for the frame to arrive to put everything together. Am hoping to be riding it by thanksgiving. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

UPDATE:
Order was just place for 586 frame, Grouppo is in and just received my wheels the other day. Going get exciting here really soon. Damn delays on my end not the Dealer or Look!


----------

